# what to charge an hour for atv?



## Case 445 (Jan 3, 2011)

Need some help. The city whats me to do the sidewalks in front of business because i have a poly cutting edge on my v force blade. We have brick in front of the buildings and the sidewalks are about 10ft wide with trees and flag poles by the curb. No idea what to charge for it. I think the best way is by the hr because it will drift on the one side pretty good. I do about 5 of the business now but they want me to do all of them. I have been charging between $25 and $30 a business for the 5 i do now. There is pry about 4 blocks of business on both sides.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I find it easier to charge per time...verses by the hour. On heavy days you might not be making as good as the lighter days but it usually works out. Customers usually prefer it too cause they know what it is going to cost them up front !! BUT if they truely want by the hour ...... I would think $40- $50/hr at least. (I can make better than that by the job)


----------



## ajcoop20 (Dec 4, 2011)

we get 48/hr for the city here


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I charge 4 times of what the rider is making


----------



## Case 445 (Jan 3, 2011)

ajcoop20 Do you do sidewalks and what do you use for a blade? I have a Arctic Cat 650 with a cycle country 60in v plow. Was thinking about getting a Arctic Cat Prowler so i would have a cab and heat. Just don't know how it would do on smaller sidewalks


----------

